# Another texture match.



## sducotey (Apr 7, 2015)

I need to match this texture as close as possible. Texture is very sparse. Any help would be great. Anyone have any thoughts what was used to create this texture? Thanks.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like loose mud thrown by hand to me.. If there's not much that's what I would do, throw it with my knife and see what happens


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

That's close to a stamp i use that's popular here. I use a 13" hawk with a Styrofoam square the size of the hawk on it. Then i stretch a garbage bag over top and tape it doen to the back of the hawk. Knock it down after you do a couple rooms.

....it kinda does look just like my texture.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

low air high material flow


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^ No way
That's hand applied for sure. Low air high material would make big gross blobs compared to that.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

http://youtu.be/qCIvNAbtR78

The video texture looks about the same just dense, maybe yours was rolled thinner/stomps were a little farther apart? Sorta looks like it was left for a few minutes and dried up some before it was stomped


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks sponge applied. Spread some fairly loose mud out on a hawk. Touch a large damp flat sponge to the mud on the hawk and dob it on the wall/ ceiling. Let it sit a few minutes and knock it down. Or better yet, try to convince whoever calls the shots, to get rid of that ugly stuff.


----------



## MuddingSilly (Apr 8, 2015)

What kind of stomper are you using in that video?


----------



## gn87berner (Jan 3, 2016)

Take a 16" X16" piece of ply, cut a piece of insulation, and some painters plastic. Screw threw ply for some kind of handle on the back.Staple plastic to hold insulation on face of plywood, wrapping around to back. Now you have a STOMP texture tool. Mix thin mud put on a piece of scrap then dab plastic side down, obviously, and then dab on wall. It will match after practicing on scrap. More wrinkles in plastic = more character in tex. I know old thread, but could help someone


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

gn87berner said:


> Take a 16" X16" piece of ply, cut a piece of insulation, and some painters plastic. Screw threw ply for some kind of handle on the back.Staple plastic to hold insulation on face of plywood, wrapping around to back. Now you have a STOMP texture tool. Mix thin mud put on a piece of scrap then dab plastic side down, obviously, and then dab on wall. It will match after practicing on scrap. More wrinkles in plastic = more character in tex. I know old thread, but could help someone


I can remember decades back where we put insulation under plastic over an aluminum hawk. Fastened with duct tape. Super ugly texture. But what was wanted at the time.


----------



## johnnyblazedesings (Feb 2, 2016)

Thats a good ideaa endo


----------

